# Power Supply for DIRECTV HD TiVo HR10-250



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

OK yeah Im a total dumb ass  I added a second drive to my hr10-250 with no trouble. Everything was great until the dumbass that I am tried to put the cover back on while it was running. Of course the cover touched the heatsink on the power supply then died. It shot a spark out and the tivo died  No power at all to the the unit.

Do you think its just the power supply on the tivo that got fried or the systemboard. 
If its just the powersupply I can just order another one.

Here is a picture. You can see where it touched the corner of the heatsink.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Most likely just the power supply.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

Thats what I hope. I am going to order one today


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Couldn't hurt to check for a blown fuse on the power supply.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

I searched all over the PS I didnt see a fuse. Where is it


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In that shrink tube this side of the toroisal choke, it seems, or at least somewhere around the input jack.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess Ill find out out this afternoon when I get home if the power supply fixes it . UPS just delivered it to the house. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

The power supply fixed it This time I turned it off before putting the cover back on.


----------



## mikey42_69 (May 17, 2005)

Where did you buy the power supply from?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

mikey42_69 said:


> Where did you buy the power supply from?


Weaknees has them. Click on the DVR Parts/Accessories link on the left side.

See here and here for my own recent battles with TiVo power supplies.


----------

